# Anyone here own any Wilesco tractors?



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been thinking of branching out in live steam. I am pretty happy with the engines I have and all the ones I am interested in cost a fortune. I kinda like boats and do have a lake across the street from me but I also was interested more in a steam car or tractor. I saw the Mamod steam cars for sale before but they seemed kinda cheesy with the one cylinder oscillators. Then when I ran through youtube, I found out about Wilesco's tractors. I knew they made stationary steam engines but had no idea they made tractors. I thought they'd cost a fortune until I found them for sale at mini steam and in many cases you can buy them, get r/c, fuel, and tires for about the same price as a brand new RTR Ruby from Accucraft.

http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Tractors.html

D406 Steam Traction Engine Black-Brass

Ref: WI D 406


The above description is the item I am possibly thinking of buying. I'd get their r/c system, reverse, rubber tires, and fuel tablets. The Wilesco, unlike the Mamod, has a regular double acting cylinder with what appears to be d a valve but I could be wrong. Then I read the description further and they have reversing gears which totally sold me on them. Anyone here have one of these little Wilesco tractors? They seem like a lot of fun. I don't mind running something that requires fuel tablets personally.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to sell them, and we still have a customized one. (I also still have an extra set of tires someplace, if you want them, I'll dig them out and make you a good deal!) 
I can't comment on the r/c, I never toyed with it. We just used the "remote control" cable that clips to the steering wheel. 

The reverse is a simple slip eccentric, spin the flywheel whichever way you want to go, then open the throttle and go. 

Run time is about 10 minutes, which doesn't sound like much, but is actually not too bad when you're constantly chasing it. You get a bit longer run time when you're just using it for belt power. 

When you're ready to buy, I'd also check Yesteryear Toys, they sometimes have real good deals - ask for Shawn or Lance.http://www.yesteryeartoys.com/cgi-local/toycatalog.cfm?list=5

Plus there used to be a guy on Fleabay Germany dumping them at below wholesale (downside they don't have a US warranty, so if they get damaged or are defective YOYO) 

Be aware that the brass on the 406 is more prone to corrosion than the nickle plating on the 405. so keeping it clean between runs is more critical. Other than that they are mechanically identical. 

If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask. 

(Edited to add photo: The one we still have is the blue one. Unfortunately I ran short of cash and had to sell the green one a year ago)


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one, here is the link to the video on YouTube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmFBwT3SscE&feature=channel&list=UL 

I have converted mine to run on gas and it is more controllable. I added the R/C in the tanks on the tractor footplate. If you plan on running it very much the gas conversion is the way to go. I have run mine for about an hour on one fill of gas and water. I added steam oil at 15 minute intervals during the run. I still had water and gas left at the end of the run . Steam4fun and C J W Steam Ltd. in the UK have all of the goodies I used to dress up my model. ( Tires , brass bands , pail on tank , stack . ) 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I will keep Yesteryear toys in mind Mik thanks. I'm thinking probably a month out or so I may get one. I have a two cylinder Moody River Shay that I bought at Diamondhead that I wanted to work on but I think I may sell it to buy a Wilesco tractor. The shay runs well but it is not geared down enough. Would make a great project though. I did do some work too it. Anyway I saw that they offered a reversing gear for it on mini steam as an accessory for the r/c kit they offer. I may take you up on that tire offer Mik. Charles I'll have to wait on gas firing it until I get it first and see how I like using the fuel tablets. It's a pot boiler right? No suction fan required? Just making sure I don't need to get anything else. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, simple pot boiler. Although I added two curved 3/8" fire tubes, two 1/4" watertubes, and a dome to the green one I had (a LOT of work for minimal improvements in steaming, even with a meths burner) 
















This photo shows a few of the other mods I made on the green one. To make the front wheels look less toy like you pull them off, put them in boiling water then after the rim has expanded a bit (the aluminum rim expands more than the brass centers), pull 1/2 the center out, move it 1/12 turn and press it back in..... just like the rear wheels. A Mamod front axle minus the spring completed the "Americanizing" on the front end. 

Replacing the flywheel with a spoked one from a D-10 or D-14 is a little* more involved (as in not for the guy who's afraid to goof it up You need to cut the pinion off the old flywheel) However, one of the biggest visual improvements (to my eye) is actually one of the easiest, 1/2 hour, a bit of K&S brass tube a pin vice and a dremel makes that fake crosshead trunk guide. It's held in place by a .030 x 1/4" tab on the underside and a couple screws. I'm eventually going to make one for the blue one, as well as change out the axle..

BTW, FWIW the kit version is a PITA and costs a mint to ship (it's oversized)


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased 2 wilesco from e-bay: one wilesco Roller $ 80.00 very good condition (used) one Tractor $ 230.00(brand new) very good deal/ also i e-bay'ed deal # 3 A Mamod Traction engine for #80.00 bucks brand new all 3 running very good on 2 i build a box under the boiler(insulated) and added a 2.4Ghz reciever and a mini servo for steering,the battery box i installed next to a mini gas tank (forest classic) in the back! 

Manfred


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an "Old Smokey" steamroller (it looks almst exactly like the tractor but with rollers in front) that my father bought back in the early 1970's. It's still nearly pristine. Together with a D5 stationary steam engine, they comprise my Wilesco collection.


----------

